# 'Go' button not working on Pixel 2XL



## dmcgeary1965 (May 28, 2017)

I just bought a Pixel 2XL to use as my Uber phone. I log in fine, but when I try to hit the 'Go' button to go online, nothing happens. Anyone have a smilar problem? Is there a screen setting in the phone that should be changed? Any other suggestions other than uninstalling/reinstalling the app or rebooting phone (both of which I've done.)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

dmcgeary1965 said:


> I just bought a Pixel 2XL to use as my Uber phone. I log in fine, but when I try to hit the 'Go' button to go online, nothing happens. Anyone have a smilar problem? Is there a screen setting in the phone that should be changed? Any other suggestions other than uninstalling/reinstalling the app or rebooting phone (both of which I've done.)


I had a Pixel 2, and now a Pixel 3, and haven't had any issues. Neither were/are XL, though I think I've seen people post on the forum somewhere that they use the XL.

Is it a new or refurbished phone? Are you able to select other buttons or links (like on a webpage) that are located in the same part of the screen? This might be a stupid question, but is the GO button blue?


----------



## dmcgeary1965 (May 28, 2017)

It was a scratch/dent model. The phone works fine in every other aspect. I actually ended up switching sim cards with my Lyft phone, and the Lyft driver app was fine on it.

Interestingly, I tried using the Uber driver app on my personal phone, a Galaxy S9. Same thing happened. Which makes me think it might be some obscure setting I might have to change.

The Uber driver app works fine with my old Uber phone (a Galaxy Amp Prime) and an older Galaxy S7 I had.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

That's really odd. So it's not limited to the Pixel, it's both newer phones, right? &#129300;

Could it be your location settings?

https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/3467281?hl=en


----------



## dmcgeary1965 (May 28, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> That's really odd. So it's not limited to the Pixel, it's both newer phones, right? &#129300;
> 
> Could it be your location settings?
> 
> https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/3467281?hl=en


I can double check the pixel, but the s9 has location turned on.

I think I may have found it. On my S9, I had to turn on "let Uber show over other apps" and it worked. Gonn try on my Pixel when I get home.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

dmcgeary1965 said:


> I can double check the pixel, but the s9 has location turned on.
> 
> I think I may have found it. On my S9, I had to turn on "let Uber show over other apps" and it worked. Gonn try on my Pixel when I get home.


Awesome! Yes, you definitely want it to show over other apps, otherwise you would miss pings if, say, you had Google maps in the forefront. Maybe they are not allowing you to go online without this as a built-in safe guard - I don't believe that was always the case. &#128077;


----------

